# Purging...



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

... sorry, not a thread pertaining to eating disorders.

Rather, I have been going through old photos. Now while I can't/won't destroy or alter family pics, (though I have run across more than a few that would make excellent dartboards! :rofl
there are those that are of the in law family, given over the years that I can't simply throw away. Lieceratops was given the opportunity to go through them and he did take a few (very) that he wanted, but left the ones of HIS siblings and their kids taken through the years. BTW, the youngest neice is a teen now. And being that only of 1 of the 3 siblings on that side remains in constant contact with me and the kids, I really don't want to keep them.

Just who should the pics be sent to? :scratchhead: I am in a bit of a quandry here. Any ideas, other than packing them away (haven't been made to feel that I'm any longer part of that family, contrary to the lip service I receive from MIL and that came before Christmas, and now it's half way through March!).


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

send them to the mil and let her either get rid of them or disperse them as she sees fit. or pack them all in a box and give them to Lieceratops to do it.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

Maybe pack them away for your kids for when they are teens/adults... maybe one will be into genealogy or want them as adults.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Mamatomany said:


> Maybe pack them away for your kids for when they are teens/adults... maybe one will be into genealogy or want them as adults.


Both kids are grown, 24 & 18. Already explored this option with them, neither expressed any interest as they are not close to any of their cousins. DS is the oldest of the boys and DD is oldest of the girls but have never established much in the way of relationships with any of the cousins. Geography has part in it, but neither has added cousins, aunts or uncles on their FB pages, except for one uncle and he's always been their fave.


----------

